# My multiple vivarium builds/man cave/reptile and amphibian room



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys! I took on quite a project with a little too much at one time...but redoing the lower level living room into my man cave/reptile and amphibian room! I am in the process of building a rack to house a majority of the vivariums and cages. With a custom stand for my 36x18x24 exo terra, and a 65 gallon ex reef tank, and a 55 gallon. I currently took advantage of Petco's aquarium sale and got 4 10 gallon tanks and 3 20 gallon tanks to start. I hope to buy a few more of each before the sale ends the 17th. I have a few pics of some of the supplies I have acquired and will try to keep pics and information coming every couple days as I progress through each. Please feel free to comment and critique! I am definitely open to ideas and suggestions and any feedback!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are some of the new tanks...I will update more information here shortly when I login with the computer! I am using the tapatalk application on my phone and it won't let me add multiple images per post! So instead of post-whoring the thread I will wait till I get on the PC.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Please post more and soon!


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

A few shots of the 65 gallon that use to be my reef tank! This is being constructed to house my Chondro (Green Tree Python).

I apologize on the quality of these...I used my camera on the phone. 










































Here is the Man Room...Excuse all the messes, had started moving stuff out and re-arranging the room to paint and build the proper racking.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Started laying the first coat of Eiffel Tower paint. That is the name of the color we chose to use in there. Kinda has a light brown but grey coloring depending on lighting and the shadows in the room. 


















Here you can see the color difference when applying the first coat.


















This is the wall that will be converted to one Monster Rack to house the smaller vivariums.










Another random shot of the entrance way after paint.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Some Supplies : 

Wal-Mart Special! 25lb bag of Special Kitty 100% Natural Clay Cat Litter!
$2.98 a bag!










Non Sanded Grout for the fake rocks and rock walls I make!










More Peat Moss than I know what to do with! Guess some will be mixed into the landscaping in the yard! LOL!










Real Crappy Pic of the plants...Have better coming. Wasnt enough light at the end of the garage to get a pic of all plants in line.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

The cover for the overflow on the 65 gallon. Will be converted to a rock waterfall.










Practice rock wall to see how the grout on foam turns out.










One of my new best friends!!










Special Kitty Mixed with water! 










Special Kitty with Water and Peat Moss! I think I like the consistency of this now!










Started to redrill new holes for the overflow on the 65 Gallon










I had a helper when I was drilling...


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good! keep it up

that frogroom will be niiice


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

oh, that's it! now you totally need to make a bonsai kitty display.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

mellowvision said:


> oh, that's it! now you totally need to make a bonsai kitty display.


I think wifey would kill me...but I like the thinking! Lol


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Top photo is one of the 20 highs with the special kitty background. Then the false bottom for the 65 gallon. The final pictures are of the foam over the overflow for creating my water feature in the 65 gallon.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

lookin good! im definitely gonna tag along on this thread


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Should be sweet...


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

I apologize for not being on top of this and updating it. Had a slight change in plans...For the better though! I am losing the so called Man Cave / Reptile and Amphibian room. Its being upgraded to the basement! So I will now have a HUGE area to work with. But...I have to finish the basement! So in my process of doing that, I will frame it all out. Hook up drains for the tanks, wire in the misting systems. Install a utility sink, drylok everything and hopefully come out with a pretty sweet setup. I will throw up some pictures of the tanks that are completed and the 4 that are being built right now!

Thanks for the support guys! As I post pics please feel free to throw some ideas and feedback to me!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah! Basements are meant to be frog rooms! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## NVEOUS (Oct 6, 2010)

cant wait to see how this turns out!

Keep us posted


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Very nice. 

If you got those plants from a local hardware store, be sure to sterilize them well. They often use untreated water to water their plants.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

1st, I LOVE the color choice for the walls, I had that in my home office at a house a couple years ago and everyone loved it. I called it "London smog" though from the brown/gray it was. I miss it.

2nd, YAY on the upgrade to basement... They make great critter rooms and great "caves".

I'll be keeping an eye on this


----------

